# How much weight do you use for side delts?



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I've seen many a thread asking about pressing but I haven't seen one for delts. What sort of weight people use for this exercise?

I'm using between 7.5 and 12.5 depending on which set and how slow and methodical I'm being.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Its strength dependant m8, as long as its a controlled movement and going to failure weight is irrespective.

Atm im warming up on 10's, work up to 20's. Sometimes if Ive got something left ill try heavier single arm raises.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I go pretty light, 10kg but keep reps high (15-20) stop at the horizontal and leave a 6" gap between wrist and hip at the bottom of the movement. This keeps the pressure on and really gets the mid delts burning.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

25ks...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

20's for low reps, military press for medium reps, 14's for high reps! Supersetted, good pump!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

17.5's - 20's for 15 reps, then drop to 12.5's - 15's if I need to.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

10-15kgs, 10-12 reps 7 sets


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

10's. Around 12 reps.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yesterday's effort (fasted) 60lbs, drop to 45lbs, drop to 30lbs


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

as much as i can manage


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

22.5kg x10 so far


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Usually between 8 and 10kg for 10 reps.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Yesterday's effort (fasted) 60lbs, drop to 45lbs, drop to 30lbs


Unit


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Your strength = weight

there is no right weight, it is down to you, your body and strength and goals.

For side laterals i warm up with 15 kilos.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Yesterday's effort (fasted) 60lbs, drop to 45lbs, drop to 30lbs


Brutal mate. Dropsets are a killer especially for side raises!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Yesterday's effort (fasted) 60lbs, drop to 45lbs, drop to 30lbs


Jeeze. Some weight bud.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Impressive Defdaz!! What would you do for full workout? More than one dropset..was that after warm up or what?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've stopped doing them. Better to do more OHP IMO


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> Brutal mate. Dropsets are a killer especially for side raises!





Al n said:


> Jeeze. Some weight bud.





mixerD1 said:


> Impressive Defdaz!! What would you do for full workout? More than one dropset..was that after warm up or what?


Ah thanks guys!! 

Full workout is Chest, Delts, Triceps.

I've got a torn pec so only do two exercises for chest

Chest

Long bar pec dec x 6 or 7 sets (gradual warm up to final max set - 20 reps each set, even final)

Incline db presses x 4 or 5 sets, ultra strict. Yesterday went up to 75lbs ... pathetic I know lol but they are super slow and strict, full range.

Delts

Seated db side raises. Yesterday I did two warm ups prior to that filmed set, then another drop set, same weights

Standing db sides raises, 60lb db - I like these as you can do contstant tension on them at the end to really pound the side delt

Incline bench db front raises 40lb db. Great pre-exhaust x 3 sets

Seated machine presses x 2 rest-pause sets. I bash out 15 or so reps to failure, then wait a few seconds and then go again till failure, normally around 5 reps. Front delts are fried usually by this point.

Triceps

Rope pushdowns + partials x 3 sets

Slight incline lying db french presses x 3 sets, went up to 40lb dbs yesterday with drop sets to 30lbs

Machine triceps extensions x 2 sets + partials.

Done.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Where'd you get the Stormtrooper vest Daz?


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

I

Only on 10kg  lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Al n said:


> Where'd you get the Stormtrooper vest Daz?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BODYBUILDING-MUSCLE-Y-BACK-STRINGER-VEST-SPOOF-DESIGN-SIZES-S-XXL-/230738342281?pt=UK_Men_s_Activewear&var=&hash=item7b690f5ada



Stringer straps were too long so had to sew them up a bit btw.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

12.5`s seated. use more weight with cable laterals


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Ordering one soon. Class, Star Wars rules :blush:


----------



## RAWRAB (Dec 28, 2011)

10kg for 2sets of 10 and last set is 12.5kg for 8reps then cable 17.5 for 3sets of 8 burns like hell but all good


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

As has been expressed already, weights irrelevant resistance on your muscles is the key, and that's not an excuse to use the 5's now boys  of coursE it's nice to be able sling some weight around but it's not the be all and end all of it.

"I'll never be a weight lifter" Kai Greene


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Around 22 would be a max going two handed tho find 18 to 20 hits the spot fine. Been using cables last couple of weeks witch been nice change.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I've stopped doing them. Better to do more OHP IMO


personally i found that side raises really help to bring out the capped look on your delts. obviously OHP is superior for overall size but for shaping side raises


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Work up to as much weight as you can manage and squeeze 8+reps with nice form.

You will adjust the weight based on your progression, meaning that when let's say 10 killo's will feel easy, move to 12 and so on.

The weight doesn't matter


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> personally i found that side raises really help to bring out the capped look on your delts. obviously OHP is superior for overall size but for shaping side raises


OHP is not superior for overall size. There are 3 seperate and distinct heads to the deltoids and all 3 must be worked individually, no single movement will increase overall size. OHP works the front part of the deltoids and while they might exact a small amount of work from the outer/middle head, it's not nearly enough to increase strength or cause growth.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

loganchristophe said:


> Work up to as much weight as you can manage and squeeze 8+reps with nice form.
> 
> You will adjust the weight based on your progression, meaning that when let's say 10 killo's will feel easy, move to 12 and so on.
> 
> The weight doesn't matter


So 10 x3 x a bag of sugar will give me big shoulders then? Wish I knew this long ago instead of killing meself.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dont neglect ur rears aswell. i try and smash all 3 heads and my caps coming along nicely


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> So 10 x3 x a bag of sugar will give me big shoulders then? Wish I knew this long ago instead of killing meself.


Fcuk I mustr try that,I have an awful sweet tooth,Sure iv loads of sugar line around


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

very few people do these with good form, or even mediocre form

I go very strict with 10 or less and I can military press 80 and push press over 100.

you should flare the lats, and concentrate on the side delts when doing these.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> OHP is not superior for overall size. There are 3 seperate and distinct heads to the deltoids and all 3 must be worked individually, no single movement will increase overall size. OHP works the front part of the deltoids and while they might exact a small amount of work from the outer/middle head, it's not nearly enough to increase strength or cause growth.


i ssee. learn something new everyday on here. i was under the impression that OHP, or any shoulder pressing movement for that matter ties in all three heads equally. cheers for that matey.

makes sense now though because otherwise you wouldnt have to bother with side laterals to bring out the capped look.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Meh I did side raise for years with nothing great. A load of Behind neck presses and bingo


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> very few people do these with good form, or even mediocre form
> 
> I go very strict with 10 or less and I can military press 80 and push press over 100.
> 
> you should flare the lats, and concentrate on the side delts when doing these.


Agree. I had a guy stop me a while ago and point this out. My traps overpower my delts and I was using them far too much on side raises to hit the delt effectively. Dropped the weight quite a bit (down to 12.5s) and now try to keep the shoulder as static as possible and relax my traps rather than tensing them up.


----------

